# Sandpiper Beach Club - Siesta Key?



## Vodo (Jun 28, 2006)

Any thoughts on or tips about this resort?  We picked up an inexpensive 2BR for the upcoming 4th of July week.  It's less than an hour-and-a-half from home for us, but we've never ventured in that direction, preferring the Disney area for our 5-year-old daughter.

I know the sandy beaches are supposed to be lovely, but I know little else.  Will we find the usual franchise eateries (which I prefer, not being an adventuresome diner)?  Is there shopping other than the expensive St. Armand's Circle shops?  I think we've been assigned Unit 206, which would be my very last choice based on the site plan I looked at online.  I've e-mailed them and requested a unit change, but their RCI description indicates they do not make unit assignment changes.

Thanks for any info anyone can provide.  

Cindy


----------



## caribbean (Jun 28, 2006)

Cindy-

We own at Sandpiper and love it. My husband is originally from Brandon as well ( just off  Lithia Pinecrest ). We plan on retiring to the Sarasota-Bradenton area in a couple of years. When he was introducing me to the entire area from ST Pete-Clearwater down to just south of Sarasota, I fell in love with Long Boat and Siesta Key. Then went looking at all of the TS in the area and settled on Sandpiper. The beach sand on Siesta is the greatest in the entire area. And for various reasons we decided Sandpiper was the best of the beachfront TS on Siesta. Sandpiper is easy access from I-75 straight across Clark Road. We plan on making it our own little day at the beach mecca during retirement. 

It is a small family type of resort. Yes, 206 will not have much of a view from the screened porch, probably mostly blocked by the new building next door. Since it is fixed week, fixed unit, they really can't move you. The management team has done a great job of updating the units and keeping them clean. Under building parking to keep the car out of the hot sun!! Small pool, BBQ grills, picnic area, beach chairs. Bath next to the pool. Rec Room with pool table, etc, and tennis court on site. There is a shopping center right down the street. The units are nice size, all with 2 BRs & 2 BAs. You can see the floorplans on the website. Kitchens have been completely replaced in the last year or two. 

There is an outlet mall not too far on I-75. Plenty of good restaurants in the area, although we spend more nights in the Brandon or Bradenton areas with friends & family, it seems. We will be staying with B-I-L July 6-11. Maybe see ya. 

Hope this helps. Let me know if if I can help.


----------



## Vodo (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Patty -

Thanks for all the great info!  We live just a tiny bit off Lithia Pinecrest ourselves.  Small world!  We're looking forward to our stay at the Sandpiper.  I don't mind small and intimate at all.  It's more relaxing that way.  I'm not crazy about our unit assignment though.  I showed my husband the site plan and asked him which unit he would want the least and he immediately answered 206, but we'll just make the best of it.  I was hoping for a nice view for my little girl, but we'll just walk down to the beach whenever she wants to see it.  

Thanks again for your help!

Cindy


----------



## SherryS (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Vodo,  Patty is right....No view from 206 and the new condo next door blocks what used to be the side view of water.....but ...We love Sandpiper and the units are very nice!

Try shopping at the small outlet-type mall at Gulfgate.  (corner of US41 and Stickney Pt. Rd. on the southeast corner)  Enter 1 light beyond US41 off Stickney pt.  There is a SteinMart, Marshalls, Ross, Old Navy, Michaels, Publix, etc.  It's close to you and some quite nice items in stores there.

Enjoy  the beach!!  There are usually boat races over the 4th off Siesta Key.  The traffic and people can be difficult to get through....just don't try to drive around that day.  You will enjoy the atmosphere!!


----------



## caribbean (Jun 29, 2006)

Cindy-

Look at it this way - you will be spending most of the time on the beach anyway. Take a bottle of wine out to the pool and sit and watch the sunset while grilling your steaks !!

Have fun. I know I will. We are staying in Brandon, but will be headed over to the TROP for Yankees games that week, my other obsession. Family, beach & baseball - can't beat it. Can't wait to move there and be able to do that full time.


----------



## Vodo (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks for your help, Sherry.  That little mall sounds exactly like what I'm looking for in the way of shopping - nearby and inexpensive.    I am a little disheartened that we won't have a view, but as long as I know what to expect ahead of time, I won't be disappointed.  I think we'll just plan to sit on the beach on the 4th and see what there is to see.  I'm not too into big crowds or heavy traffic - we get enough of that here in the Tampa area.

Patty, enjoy the Rays game.  We haven't been over to the Trop in a couple of years.  We watch some of the games on television, but the drive from the eastern side of Hillsborough County all the way to Pinellas is more than we're willing to do most of the time.  The new Rays owner is making things much more fan-friendly, so you should have a blast.  Our passions are football and hockey, so we're happy campers with the Bucs and Lightning right here at home.  

Thanks again!

Cindy


----------



## caribbean (Jul 1, 2006)

Cindy-

My hubby is a big BUCS fan and used to have season tickets. Ex got the tickets in the divorce. We plan to get on the waiting list just before we move down. Football is his passion and baseball is mine. Made for a perfect marriage when we both love to travel to the Caribbean. Have fun at Sandpiper!!


----------



## Vodo (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey Patty -

Just back from the Sandpiper and had a very nice, relaxing week.  Would definitely return there.  

We've been wait-listed for Bucs tickets for several years and have never been contacted for anything other than suite promotions, so you might want to go ahead and get on the list now.  I seem to recall that I did it through their website.

Cindy


----------

